# Identify Potato Digger?



## SugarTractor (Jul 20, 2011)

Identify Potato Digger? 

I plan on using this "new" Potato Harvester I picked up this spring, and am preparing it now. 

Can anyone possibly identify the Make, Model, and Decade it might be? (Front sulky not attached in the picture.) 

And, can anyone tell me which way the two Latches on each drive wheel go, to engage and disengage the Shaker Bed Drive? 

Thanks! 
-/WaltZ 
http://IHartHarvest.dyndns.org


----------



## ironwood (Oct 11, 2008)

I dunno, but it's twin is here at my place....got it from an oldtimer in Waterloo NY......cant wait t otry it out next year....largest ground driven "paddles" I have ever seen.......


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure looks like a Hoover Combined Potato Digger and Picker. Green leads me to believe that it could also be a John Deere, but I think they were more square on the back end. No identification marks on the wheel hubs or anywhere on the unit? Is there a front sulkey and tongue for it anywhere?


----------



## SugarTractor (Jul 20, 2011)

I have the sulky and short tongue as well. Believed now to be identified as a Champion make model.
Also now that the penetrating oil has worked things loose over weeks, it finally broke free, and the drive engage latches move and flip wheel forward to drive, and backwards for free wheeling to disengage the bed drive.

Anyone as yet have an idea of the _year_ it might be from?


----------



## Johnny5812 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manual needed*

I have one too. I sure could use a manual!


----------

